# Sargassum Grass Report?



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody been out this morning? Wondering what the Sargassum Grass looks like. Was all over the beach and still washing in Sunday afternoon. Anything changed?


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

I was out on Perdido on Sunday morning, and had to leave within 5 minutes. The grass was terrible.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Terrible in spots from perdido key to gulf shores


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! Saved me a trip.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was at the beach pier yesterday just for a walk and didnt see any grass.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Pompano Joe said:


> Anybody been out this morning? Wondering what the Sargassum Grass looks like. Was all over the beach and still washing in Sunday afternoon. Anything changed?


This link has a really good beach cam. Click on surf cam to the right of the page. May help.

https://www.innerlightsurf.com/cam


----------

